# Sony ILCE-QX1 - interchangeable lens mount for smartphones



## Slyham (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting development.

http://www.wired.com/2014/09/sony-ilce-qx1/

It has a pop-up flash as well.

Does anyone in this forum have one of these smartphone mountable cameras? If so do you like it? It doesn't interest me but I wonder if others like the idea.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 4, 2014)

Personally, if I owned Sony stocks, I would be selling them pronto


----------



## Steve (Sep 6, 2014)

Slyham said:


> It has a pop-up flash as well.



I watched the video with the Sony rep show this off and I laughed and clapped my hands when that little guy popped out. So cute!

Seriously, though, I can see why a bunch of photographers think this is the dumbest idea in the world but I think a lot of people are discounting who this is for. There are tons and tons and _tons_ of young people who live their lives on their smartphones and see them as a lot more than just a communication device. Its become almost an extension of their body and mind. A modular camera using the smartphone as its control interface is going to make sense to a lot of people, especially young, wealthy, technophiles in major metro areas. Not saying its going to take off, but I can see why Sony would think it might.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 4, 2015)

I can imagine attaching the mount, lens and flash to the phone, setting up a shot and getting a call while taking a shot while the phone is on vibrate mode. Maybe they should add IS to this baby ;D

Another laughable scenario is getting a call when you are all set up and end up having all this stuff attached to the phone while you are answering a call. 

Sony has lost it's marbles searching for a market that don't exist.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 4, 2015)

I think if it was probably 1/4 of the size and weight, and was around $60 then it might pique the interest of the smartphone users.

The problem I see for the camera makers is they aren't doing anything in terms of gradual introduction to photography. It's either a smartphone with no zoom, weak flash, basic AF or it's a full blown camera or in this instance lens adapter & lens.

Smartphone users are the former P&S users in the main. They want simplicity, immediacy, practical (transport wise) and relative low cost. This is not really satisfying that need :-X


----------



## moreorless (Feb 4, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> I think if it was probably 1/4 of the size and weight, and was around $60 then it might pique the interest of the smartphone users.
> 
> The problem I see for the camera makers is they aren't doing anything in terms of gradual introduction to photography. It's either a smartphone with no zoom, weak flash, basic AF or it's a full blown camera or in this instance lens adapter & lens.
> 
> Smartphone users are the former P&S users in the main. They want simplicity, immediacy, practical (transport wise) and relative low cost. This is not really satisfying that need :-X



I think for something like this to work it needs to be much better integrated into the phone, either a unit you can really attach properly or a built in lens mount.


----------

